# Google Translate not working



## iluvtolaff (Oct 7, 2004)

It's crashed on 2 tablets. They are both Samsung Galaxy Tab 4. It was working a month ago -- now nothing!
See this thread. ...

https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/translate/WqJsqvekOBQ

I have done all the steps above, for Android -- still nothing. The app opens but doesn't translate anything. Nothing but a circle going round and round after I type in the English word to translate in Spanish.

Help!


----------



## iluvtolaff (Oct 7, 2004)

It's essential that I have this working for my trips to Cuba. If not, is there another similar program that works as good OFFLINE?


----------



## iluvtolaff (Oct 7, 2004)

Reset it to what?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Have you downloaded the language to use it offline?
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/translate/SMNd9d9xg1g


----------



## iluvtolaff (Oct 7, 2004)

yes, I've used it for 2 years.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

So if it worked for 2 years and stopped working about 1 month ago, then an update which could be android or the google app broke something.

You can try factory resetting one tablet and see if you can get it working.


----------



## iluvtolaff (Oct 7, 2004)

We use both of them -- I really don't want do that.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

If you get it working, post what you did.


----------



## iluvtolaff (Oct 7, 2004)

I got so frustrated, after a month, I gave up. Uninstalled it, then installed Microsoft Translate. I'm happy with it!


----------

